# 3mo - constipation & stinky farts???



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

i really have NO idea where to post this... my 3mo is exclusively breastfed, but for the 2nd time in the past week he hasn't pooped in 2 days and just a week or two ago, his farts started smelling! like poop, not like breastmilk poop...

can't tell you if his poop has started smelling too, since it's been so long since i've changed a dirty diaper.







last time he was constipated he had a HUGE poopy blowout, and i'm afraid this is going to happen again. no change in my diet.

any ideas why this change in his BMs and the way his farts smell? lol..


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leaves* 
i really have NO idea where to post this... my 3mo is exclusively breastfed, but for the 2nd time in the past week he hasn't pooped in 2 days and just a week or two ago, his farts started smelling! like poop, not like breastmilk poop...

can't tell you if his poop has started smelling too, since it's been so long since i've changed a dirty diaper.







last time he was constipated he had a HUGE poopy blowout, and i'm afraid this is going to happen again. no change in my diet.

any ideas why this change in his BMs and the way his farts smell? lol..

It would be constipation if the poop is hard and he has trouble getting it out. That doesn't happen in EBF babies. Some babies quit the many times a day pooping right at about 3 months. It's ok for them to go a few days between bm's. I remember freaking out with my 1st and her ped told me not to call her until it had been 10 days









Be sure to carry a change of clothes for both of you from now on


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with the PP. This is likely your baby's normal stooling pattern now. EBF babies can often go 10 days with no poop! Then... POOPLOSION!









Changes of clothes are a good thing to carry - pooplosions often happen at the worst possible times!


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, three month olds like to hold it in and then poop enough that it comes out the back of their shirt. All my kids have done it at 3 months, including my little man who is 3 months now. The farts are quite ridiculous, I might add!!


----------



## lizziemomofalmost4 (Jan 10, 2009)

We have the same problem here. My daughter (4 months) will go 7-8 days between poops. By day 5 her gas smells disgusting - can clear a room. It doesn't seem to bother her - she's a pleasant, easy baby. I keep wondering if it's something in my diet or if this is just her "normal".
When she finally does poop, it is multiple poops over a 1-2 day period. First one is thicker and orangish then they get thinner and more yellow as they progress.
Sorry for the TMI but I'm so glad to hear someone else has this issue.


----------



## thedenverduo (Dec 8, 2008)

I just wanted to add that my 3 mo has started doing the same things you are describing, and I have been assured that it is perfectly normal at this age.

Also, I love the term pooplosion and will be hastening to add it to my vocabulary. So cute, PatioGardener!


----------



## aleatha5 (Dec 27, 2008)

My 3 and 1/2 month old started doing the exact same thing, right around 12 weeks old. He poops once or twice a week, and it is a poopsplosion (love that term, btw). Very stinky farts too! But the doctor said no worries, that is par for course for babies that are ebf at that age.


----------



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

okay good!!! i'm so glad to hear it's the norm...

lizziemom, my son's poo has been different colors, too. that combined with the suddenly smelly farts, i started to think "what are you eating when i'm not looking?!"


----------

